# ADA Door Clearances Required at Egress Stair Door?



## fj80

Is the door into an egress stairwell required to provide ADA maneuvering clearances? This is a renovation to an existing two-story building. Jurisdiction is Washington DC, code is IBC 2012. Per IBC 2012 1007.1 an Accessible Means of Egress is not required in alterations to existing buildings. I believe I don't need an Area of Refuge inside the stairwell, as IBC 1007.3 states it's not required if an automatic sprinkler system is provided, which it will be. Therefore I would think I don't need to provide ADA maneuvering clearances at the door.


----------



## mark handler

Doors on accessible route/ MOE must comply

Maneuvering Clearances are not just for wheelchairs

Maneuvering Clearances are accommodate all types of mobility devices and aids


----------



## fj80

Thank you, Mark!


----------



## mp25

I have a new multi story building - with stairwell whose intent is to serve as egress only - stairwell provides clearances on the outside (to enter the stair). The doors at all levels except for the ground level, will be locked from the inside of the stairwell. once you enter the stairwell, your only way out is the ground level. Is a door clearance required from the inside of the stairwell at the floor locations? clearance will be provided at the ground level (exit discharge). 

I tend to think that it is required, as i could not find an exception for it, but wanted to get your thoughts.

Thanks,


----------



## ADAguy

Good question and response.


----------



## mark handler

mp25 said:


> I have a new multi story building - with stairwell whose intent is to serve as egress only - stairwell provides clearances on the outside (to enter the stair). The doors at all levels except for the ground level, will be locked from the inside of the stairwell. once you enter the stairwell, your only way out is the ground level. Is a door clearance required from the inside of the stairwell at the floor locations? clearance will be provided at the ground level (exit discharge).
> 
> I tend to think that it is required, as i could not find an exception for it, but wanted to get your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,


Which is why many in the WTC died. They entered the stairs, which were blocked or gone, and could not reenter the building....
IMO yes clearances are required.


----------



## Rick18071

I would not require the doors that are egress only to the stairway to be accessible from the stairway. It will not be an accessible entrance.


----------



## mark handler

Rick18071 said:


> I would not require the doors that are egress only to the stairway to be accessible from the stairway. It will not be an accessible entrance.


Depends on different factors, some codes also require exits to be accessible.


----------



## cda

mp25 said:


> I have a new multi story building - with stairwell whose intent is to serve as egress only - stairwell provides clearances on the outside (to enter the stair). The doors at all levels except for the ground level, will be locked from the inside of the stairwell. once you enter the stairwell, your only way out is the ground level. Is a door clearance required from the inside of the stairwell at the floor locations? clearance will be provided at the ground level (exit discharge).
> 
> I tend to think that it is required, as i could not find an exception for it, but wanted to get your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,



What building code and edition??

How many stories??

How high to top floor??

You might be required access back on to some floors


----------



## mark handler

Just like the accessible restrooms on upper levels in non accessible buildings, must still be accessible.

At a later date the stairway doors may be openable.


----------



## ADAguy

Many buildings allow entry and exit of stairwells to allow for floor to floor traffic.


----------



## mp25

yes, one entities operations might be different then another ones down the road. 

the project is designed to Chicago building codes & IL Accessibility. 7 story building, 75' high, (not considered a high rise) mixed use (type Residential/Assembly/Business). 

Best to provide the clearances and now is the best time as it is in the very early stages of being drawn up.


----------



## Yikes

(ADA and) CBC 11B-206.4.1.  Exceptions: Exterior ground floor exits serving [a] smoke-proof enclosures, * stairwells, and [c] exit doors serving stairs only shall not be required to comply with 11B-404.
*
*
Note this says "exterior ground floor exits" (typically, the last door before you go outside); it does not say "exit access doors".  If you are on an upper floor in a wheelchair and you go into a stairwell, and you realize you can't take the stairs, it is reasonable to expect you can turn around and get out of the stairwell.

Back to the O.P.'s question: what about a renovation?
11B-206.2.3.1 Stairs and escalators in existing buildings.  In alterations and additions, where an escalator or stair is provided where [1] none existed previously and [2] major structural modifications are necessary for the installation, an accessible route shall be provided between the levels served by the escalator or stair unless exempted by Section 11B-206.2.3 Exceptions 1 through 7.​*


----------



## Yikes

PS sorry about the bold letters, I don't know how to edit it once I've posted.


----------

